# Radio Wiring Diagram



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am in need of a wiring diagram for the radio and speakers. I don't have anything that includes the OE amp. If anyone has a PDF or even a scanned manual copy it would be greatly appreciated .. Thanks


----------



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, that will be useful for more than just the wiring too ... however the login info doesn't seem to work. Do you have another by any chance? Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Search is your friend

http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/wiring-help-27762/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CzyKats44 said:


> Thanks, that will be useful for more than just the wiring too ... however the login info doesn't seem to work. Do you have another by any chance? Thanks


Sorry about that! I hadn't been to that site for a while and didn't realize the login info was no longer valid. I'll remove the link.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this link for the online manual:
http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/home.do


----------



## CzyKats44 (Aug 8, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Try this link for the online manual:
> http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/home.do


That'll work, Thanks a bunch!!


----------

